# College Basketball Week 1 Thread:



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Highlight Games:


Sunday:

Rhode Island at #5 Duke
Idaho at #7 Michigan State
USC Upstate at #9 Notre Dame
Bradley at #19 Florida
Long Beach State at #21 Wisconsin
UMKC at #23 Kansas


Monday:


Hartford at #2 UCONN
Miami (OH) at #6 Pitt
Eastern Michigan at #10 Purdue
UMASS at #12 Memphis
Mississippis Valley State at #14 Oklahoma
Chicago State at #17 Marquette
Jacksonville at #18 Georgetown
James Madison at #20 Davidson
Fordham at #25 Villanova


Tuesday:

*Kentucky at #1 UNC* (Game Of The Week)
Tulane at #8 Texas
Idaho at #11 Gonzaga
Tennessee-Martin at #13 Tennessee
#15 Arizona State at San Diego State
SIU Edwardsville at #21 Wisconsin
New Mexico State at #22 USC
Florida Gulf Coast at #23 Kansas

Wednesday:

#7 Michigan State at IPFW
North Carolina Wilmington at #24 Wake Forest
Niagara at #25 Villanova

Thursday:

Southern Illinois vs. #5 Duke
Michigan vs. #4 UCLA
Chattanooga at #12 Memphis
Southern Utah at #19 Florida
#21 USC at Seton Hall


Friday:

Coaches vs. Cancer Classic Final at MSG
#1 UNC at UC Santa Barbara
La Salle vs. #2 UCONN
Akron at #6 Pitt
#9 Notre Dame at Loyola Marymount
#13 Tennessee at Middle Tennessee State
Southern Miss vs. #16 Miami (FL)
*Winthrop at #20 Davidson* (Mid-Major Game Of The Week)
Iona vs. #21 Wisconsin

Saturday:

Morehead State at #3 Louisville
Indiana (PA) at #6 Pitt
Coppin State at #10 Purdue
Gardner-Webb at #14 Oklahoma
UW-Milwaukee at #17 Marquette
Drexel at #18 Georgetown


Decent slate of games leading up to the Thanksgiving week tournaments.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

That Winthrop vs. Davidson matchup could be interesting.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

i am intrigue on the Michigan vs UCLA


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

kansasalumn said:


> i am intrigue on the Michigan vs UCLA


As am I. Harris is about to put his name on the map as one of the premier guards in college basketball.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

That UNC-UK game could be a HUGE blowout... Is the Winthrop-Davidson game going to be televised?


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Why the hay is the Wisconsin-Long Beach State game 17-15 (LBS +2) halfway through the first half???


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

Hopefully Taggart built from last season and is ready to take the role of starter.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

TM said:


> Why the hay is the Wisconsin-Long Beach State game 17-15 (LBS +2) halfway through the first half???


ha. duke makin that game not look so big of a deal. i hope they can score once before halftime.


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

TM said:


> Why the hay is the Wisconsin-Long Beach State game 17-15 (LBS +2) halfway through the first half???


Long Beach St. was shooting pretty hot there for awhile. I've got the over...so I need some points!


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

TM said:


> That UNC-UK game could be a HUGE blowout... Is the Winthrop-Davidson game going to be televised?


Not as of now, no. Hopefully it will be.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Duke, Florida, Wisconsin all won in the first round of highlight games today.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

I am very very disappointed


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

HB said:


> I am very very disappointed


:lol: Don't worry your Heels can embarrass them twice this yeareace:


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Holy crap Illinois is 2-0.. please dont tell me who we've played.. I already know and that 2nd half was beyond miserable today after holding them to 12 pts the 1st half.. I'm not talking football either lol


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

disappointed in what?



bball2223 said:


> :lol: Don't worry your Heels can embarrass them twice this yeareace:


:lol:


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Few things make me as mad as the crime Jamelle Horne committed last night


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

whatd he do?


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Fouled with 0.8 seconds left on the clock


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

After that midnight game the other night, Memphis is looking a little sluggish against Chattanooga in their San Juan opener. It's too bad only 15 people are there to see the game. :|


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

if it wasnt for you i wouldve completely forgot they were playing. lol @ the attendance.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

glad i could help 

ps - ncaa basketball was sold out at both Wal-Mart and Gamestop.


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

booooo! im ready to school you.

smh tyreke has has like four fouls already.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

i been watching since mid first half and haven't seen him in the game yet. that can't happen on a regular basis.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Vanderbilt gonna kill us starting in a few min


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

thaKEAF said:


> booooo! im ready to school you.
> 
> smh tyreke has has like four fouls already.


Reke only had 11 tonight. But he only played 20 minutes. Hopefully he can stay out of foul trouble.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Brian34Cook said:


> Vanderbilt gonna kill us starting in a few min


24-23 Illini with 5 minutes left in the half. You gotta believe B34C.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

A guy to keep an eye on this year is AD Vassallo from Virginia Tech. He plays on the wing and he is averaging 17 Points, 6 Rebounds, and 4 Assists through 3 games. Haven't watched him yet but from the stats he sounds like a guy who could be making some noise in the ACC this year.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

The USC/Seton Hall game is getting very interesting. Trojans lead 53-51 with 7 minutes left.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Ilinois leads 36-35 at the half.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Seton Hall leads USC 62-59 with a minute left.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Duke beginning to pull away from Southern Illinois. 66-49 with 5 minutes to go in the Garden.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Gerald Henderson has started to put it together in the 2nd half. Now has 20 points and Duke leads 75-51.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

That Henderson dunk was soo vicious!


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Seton Hall upsets USC 63-61. Further proving why the Big East is the best conference in the land.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

HB said:


> That Henderson dunk was soo vicious!


Yeah! As a college basketball fan it's great to start to see him putting it together but as a UNC fan it's a scary thought.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

52-50 Vandy 12:14 to go.. McCamey has 5 three's and 21 pts..


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Brian34Cook said:


> 52-50 Vandy 12:14 to go.. McCamey has 5 three's and 21 pts..


McCamey is really good.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Yeah he came off the bench the first two games.. Weber was trying to make some kind of statement.. Calvin Brock has been garbage this year.. cant wait for Legion to join us.. could be some fun games with him and Demetri.. Ill getting sloppy down 5.. psh


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Damn draining 3's tonight.. 10/17 tonight.. McCamey has 5 (5/9), Meacham 4 (4/5), Frazier 1 (1/3).. cmon close this out guys.. after putting up a 20/14 game Mike Davis has 11/12 tonight..


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

9-1 UCLA early. Sloppy start by Michigan.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Wow this game is too crazy.. hold on guys.. Davis fouled out a few minutes ago.. Vanderbilt getting some bogus home cooking this half though.. up 2 with :21 left

Huge road win for Illinois.. 69-63 win.. In stunning news of the night Illinois was 11/11 at the line.. far cry from Brian Randle & Shaun Pruitt last year.. 

So Padre Island Invite Tourney thing again.. starts Sunday against Jackson State.. lol


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Illinois wins by 6. Michigan down by 6.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

wow, Michigan going to work with that 1-3-1 press. only down 1.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Nick Calathes with 18 points, 7 boards, and 4 assists to lead Florida to a vitcory over Southern Utah.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

27-19 UCLA. Dragovich with a 5 point flurry.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Harris needs to start scoring or Michigan will get run out of the gym. UCLA by 10 now.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

ESPN is making this too much of a big deal. Huge upset this, huge upset that, geez man, UCLA is not THAT good. Look at the roster, where's the offense supposed to come from. Any team with legit talent should be able to give them a run for their money. Michigan just happened to have the size and a pretty good coach at the helm, which lead to the Bruins defeat. Expect more of that to happen this season. They are no number 4 team.


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

I'm not sure it was a huge upset either, but anytime a team that wasn't even picked to finish .500 in the lowly Big 10 beats the best team in the Pac 10, it's certainly an upset.

I think the biggest thing people overlook about UCLA is how involved in the offense Westbrook and Love were. Collison and Shipp are very good players, but they aren't the type of guys that are going to put the team on their back and shoot 15 times a game. Like Vitale said last night, they aren't going to blow a lot of people out because they aren't that strong on offense right now, but their defense will always keep them in games.

Arizona St. has not impressed me so far and USC had an ugly loss last night. The Pac 10 is looking pretty ugly right now.

Maybe my surprise Washington St. pick will emerge to have a very nice season in the Pac 10 this year after all.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

That's just it - it makes their experts look even dumber with preseason ridiculous picks. :clap:


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

Honestly I think it shows the uncertainty at the top this year. I ranked UCLA pretty high in the preseason not because I thought they were necessarily that good, but because it's really difficult to make a strong argument for other teams to be deserving of that high of a ranking.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

^I can agree with that. Its just a weak crop of talent this year.


----------



## aussiestatman (Dec 12, 2006)

*5 star freshman playing today*

holiday of ucla has 7 pts already and derozan of usc has 6 and 3


----------



## aussiestatman (Dec 12, 2006)

*Re: 5 star freshman playing today*

t.evans of memphis at 7pm and hopson of tenn at 8.30


----------



## aussiestatman (Dec 12, 2006)

*Re: 5 star freshman playing today*

holiday 8 pts at ht, de rozan 8 and 3


----------



## aussiestatman (Dec 12, 2006)

*Re: 5 star freshman playing today*

derozan 13 and 5 now


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

*Re: 5 star freshman playing today*

Tyreke Evans had 12 points, 7 boards, and 6 assists. Had a couple of highlight reel passes. Memphis is going to be dangerous come March. Not as good as last year but still a candidate to make it past the first weekend and maybe more.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

I understand that it's early and other big names have struggled (Duke, UCLA, etc), but Oklahoma only needing all 35pts and 21rbs from Griffin to beat Gardner-Webb???


----------



## RR 823 (Mar 29, 2003)

#2 Connecticut is set to face #17 Miami (FL) in the Paradise Jam semifinals tomorrow. As of now it doesn't look like it will be on national TV. 

This should be the first real test for the Huskies. We'll see how they follow up their single-digit squeaker against La Salle yesterday. I hope there's at least a live stream for this game, I want to see just how good Calhoun's squad is this year.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Week 2?

Mike Davis on fire 16 pts (7/7) with 3 boards, 4 assist.. Illinois leads Jackson St. 44-30 at the half (10-3 run to end half).. McCamey has 8 pts, 3 boards, 5 assists with 2 steals  

Matter of fact Illinois is on fire.. 70% shooting (18/26 FG, 4/8 FT, 4/4 FT)


----------

